# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du Lich Trung Quốc Bắc Kinh Thượng Hải 7 ngày 6 đêm

## dulichkinhdo123

*KINH DO TRAVEL .,JSC*
Add: P2008,20th floor,Thanh CongTower,No 57 Lang Ha - Ba Dinh -Ha noi
Tel: (84-4) 66833428 / 66840728. Fax: 04. 35190291
Hotline: 0915573991
Email: _maiphuong@dulichkinhdo.com_, website: http://kinhdotravel.com
*Công ty Du Lịch Kinh Đô trân trọng giới thiệu:*
*BẮC KINH – TÔ CHÂU - HÀNG CHÂU - THƯ**ỢNG HẢI*
(7 ngày / 6 đêm – bay VN )- *Khởi hành chính xác: 4/8/.2012*
*Ngày 01: 4/8 HÀ NỘI - BẮC KINH                                               (Ăn tối)*
*07h15’*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của sẽ đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn và đưa Quý khách ra sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay *VN 512 (10h10’ – 14h45’)*đi *Bắc Kinh.* Quý khách được phục vụ bữa ăn nhẹ trên máy bay. 
*14h45’*: Đến *Bắc Kinh,* xe đón quý khách đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Bữa tối Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức hương vị *món vịt quay Bắc Kinh** và* *xem các tiết mục Xiếc của Trung Quốc*. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Paidun - Bắc Kinh hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 02: 5/08            BẮC KINH                                                               * *(Ăn sáng, trưa tối)*
07h30: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, thăm quan *Vạn Lý Trường Thành* - một kỳ quan thế giới có thể nhìn thấy từ vệ tinh, tìm hiểu sản phẩm đá ngọc của Bắc Kinh.
 11h30’ : Ăn trưa, Chiều quý khách đi *Thập Tam Lăng - Trường Lăng* (mười ba lăng mộ cổ của các nhà vua đời Minh), tìm hiểu văn hoá đông y cổ truyển của Trung Hoa tại nhà thuốc *Đồng Nhân Đường*. Quý khách chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại sân vận động* Tổ Chim* (bên ngoài) *-* nơi diễn ra lễ khai mạc và bế mạc Olympic Bắc Kinh 2008*.* Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Paidun - Bắc Kinh hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 03: 22/07          BẮC KINH                          * *(Ăn sáng, trưa tối)*
07h30’: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, thăm quan *Quảng Trường Thiên An Môn* - một quảng trường lớn nhất thế giới, *Cố Cung* - với 9999 gian điện nguy nga tráng lệ lớn nhất thế giới, cửa hàng Kỳ Hưu – con vật linh thiêng cầu tài cầu lộc*.*
11h30’: Ăn trưa, thăm quan* Di Hoà Viên* - cung điện mùa hè của vua chúa đời Minh,Thanh với Cung Từ Hy,Tháp Dâng Hương, Hồ Côn Minh, Vạn Thọ Đường, quý khách sẽ được thư giãn và thường thức các loại trà nổi tiếng Trung Quốc như trà Ô Long, trà Long Tỉnh……tại quán trà đào. Đoàn thăm xưởng mỹ nghệ *Cảnh Thái Lam.* Sau bữa Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn
*Ngày 04: 23/07          BẮC KINH  – TÔ CHÂU                              * *(Ăn sáng, trưa tối)*
*Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách đáp chuyến tàu cao tốc G105**(07:32/ 12:42)* đi thành phố *Tô Châu* thăm quan *Hàn Sơn Tự* - một ngôi chùa cổ nổi tiếng của Trung Quốc, tham quan Công ty *ấm Tử Sa* nổi tiếng Trung Quốc. *Sư Tử Viên* một lâm viên điển hình của vùng Giang Nam, tìm hiểu văn hoá tơ lụa , nghỉ đêm tại  khách sạn YiJiaKaiYuan - Tô Châu hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 05: 24/07          TÔ CHÂU – HÀNG CHÂU                               * *(Ăn sáng, trưa tối)*
07h30’: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa quý khách đi thành phố Hàng Châu, thăm *Tây Hồ: Tam Đàn ấn Nguyệt, Tô đê, Bạch đê - .* Ăn trưa, thăm quan* Hoa Cảng Quan Ngư, Tháp Lục Hoà, Sông Tiền Đường,* *Miếu Nhạc Phi*_ ._ Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn YiGou -  Hàng Châu hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 06: 25/07          HÀNG CHÂU - THƯỢNG HẢI                          (Ăn sáng, trưa tối)*
07h30’: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa quý khách đến *Thượng Hải* - thành phố lớn nhất Trung Quốc với những kiến trúc Phương Tây hiện đại tham quan *chùa Ngọc Phật, Quảng Trường Nhân Dân, cầu Nam Phố,* kiến trúc của* khu mới Phố Đông* ngắm các toà nhà cao tầng,
11h30’:  Ăn trưa, thăm quan cửa hàng ngọc trai  Thái Hồ tự do mua sắm *tại phố Nam Kinh*. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn HongYe - Thượng Hải hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 07:* *26/07          THƯỢNG HẢI – HÀ NỘI                                     (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, thăm quan *bến Thượng Hải, tháp truyền hình Minh Châu Đông Phương* (không lên tháp) - một tháp cao nhất Châu Á đứng thứ 3 trên thế giới. Ăn trưa, xe đưa quý khách đến sân bay đáp chuyến bay* VN 531 (15h50’ – 17h55’)* về Hà Nội*.* Tới sân bay Nội Bài xe đưa quý khách về trung tâm thành phố. Kết thúc chuyến đi. Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách. 


*Người lớn*
*Trẻ em*

*Giá trọn gói*
*16.290.000*
*12.300.000*





*(Giá dành cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên )*
*Bao gồm:*
_Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 03 sao trung tâm thành phố.__Các bữa ăn theo chương trình;_ _Phương tiện vận chuyển: Ô tô, tàu cao tốc__Vé máy bay chặng HAN - PEK //SHA -  HAN;_ _Lệ phí sân bay hai nước + phụ phí xăng dầu;_ _Visa nhập cảnh_ _Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt;_ _Bảo hiểm; Vé thắng cảnh (cửa 1) tại các điểm du lịch_*Không bao gồm:*
_Phí hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, hành lý quá cước;_ _Phí làm visa cho người nước ngoài (nhập cảnh TQ và Việt Nam).__Đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là trong khách sạn_ _Phí phòng đơn, Tiền tip 3do/1ng/1ngày cho HDV và lái xe...__Phí tham quan quần thể Olympic._*Ghi chú:* 
_Quý khách nộp Hộ chiếu còn hạn + 1 ảnh 4x6 (nền xanh).__Giá trẻ em được tính ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ.__Thứ tự thăm quan các điểm trong chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế nhưng đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm có trong chương trình_

----------

